

Great People Are Overrated (Part II) - mikeleeorg
http://blogs.hbr.org/taylor/2011/06/great_people_are_overrated_par.html

======
jackpirate
_Great companies, great organizations of all kinds, are as much about
character as credentials, about how everyone works together as well as how
each person does his or her work._

This is the key. Character should be a credential, and working with others is
part of doing your own work. A real superstar has it all.

------
mikeleeorg
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2675692>

